# New



## Ripper (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello brothers & sisters, 

This is my second account here, Ive been inactive for a few years & didn't have much of a presence anyway to begin with. I'm a former athlete for almost two decades now. Through series of traumas i was told at a young age that I was pretty much fucked up, & that's how I began my own therapies. Ive learned alot from IMF long ago & im just seeking renewed support.  

Ripper


----------



## brazey (Apr 2, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## hupharma (Apr 3, 2018)

welcome friend


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome mate

Best site - Lots of Veterans always happy to offer and help you out

Now lets go smash some heavy weights around. Come visit me for some free stuff  link in my signature

Peace


----------



## Ripper (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks all, I will look into these.


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome back ripper..

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

